# Argos bearded dragon kit - needs complaints



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Buy Bearded Dragon Starter Kit at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Reptile starter kits.


So we came across this and I am so so appalled that ARGOS state a 60cm viv (not even 2 foot) is big enough for TWO beardies that are 28cm each!! 
Also there is no stat in the package.

Ive emailed Argos as I feel this advert is sending out the wrong message.. Now i might seem over dramattic but I just feel this viv isnt even big enough for 2 leopard geckos let alone bearded dragons...


----------



## ajacklin (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree it's not a perfect set up but it's actually the same if not better than some in pet shops, they rarely recommend thermostats either unless it's a reptile specialist shop and probably would tell you just to use calcium instead of bothering with a UVB lamp!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

You could easily house 2 baby BD's in there without a problem. Also 60cm is 2ft.
Otherwise the set-up doesn't look particularly good, personally I would be embarrassed if that was what my starter kits were like.

Also I would like to point out that the kit includes a starter but does not say starter unit. 
There is also just a starter in the picture and not a starter unit so you could end up buying this enclosure and end up with nothing to plug the UVB into which would be hilarious to say the least.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

how long would a 2 foot viv last for two babies? the advert stated the viv was good until the babies were 28 cm!! Thats pretty bad having two in there of that size. 
Most pet shops sell well grown on babies aged 4 months so this viv would need to be replaced quite quickly. 
I had a baby beardie she lived in a 3x2x2 foot viv and i felt that it wasnt big enough. I really hate the word minimum size required because 99% of new keepers just shove their pet in the minimum size. 
My bosc is the size of an adult bearded dragon so could technically live in a 3x2x2 but hes in a 6x3x3 because minimum isnt good enough (he also has run of the house) 

just hate it wen the wrong advice is given.. 

Anyway Argos have removed the viv from sale today as they had recieved 100s of complaints


----------



## rhys_d (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhh really i didnt know they had removed it. i was only talking to the bloke in my local reptile shop about two days ago about this.

yeah the set up is terrible and theres so much missing from it its mad but like you say its the advice thats missing thats the worst thing. i mean its all well and good being able to go in and buy a viv from there but that doesnt give you the knowledge to actually look after the animal you intend to put in there.

personally i think its ignorant of argos to even think this was a good route to go down.

but hey if its removed thats great and hopefully other retailers will think twice


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

herptek said:


> ahhh really i didnt know they had removed it. i was only talking to the bloke in my local reptile shop about two days ago about this.
> 
> yeah the set up is terrible and theres so much missing from it its mad but like you say its the advice thats missing thats the worst thing. i mean its all well and good being able to go in and buy a viv from there but that doesnt give you the knowledge to actually look after the animal you intend to put in there.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if your know but Wilkinsons also sell vivs as far as im aware they dont state what size viv its for or they dont sell packages... they are qyluite cheap for viv tho.


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

The Wilkinsons stuff is VivExotic so at least its reasonable. Plus they don't give advice they simply sell the product.


----------



## abomb987 (Jan 15, 2012)

lmao when did the add this as i was only looking like last week and never came across it


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

to be fair they have a lot of reptile products on their site, and most are more expensive that reptile shops! you wouldnt be saving much money shopping at Argos for your reptile needs. 

I was expecting at least 30-40% off RRP price with it being Argos, knowing their buying power, but i know for a fact that a lot of wholesalers and manufactures are not happy with Argos selling their pet products, some dog food manufacturers asked Argos to take their products off their site and they only want independent stockists.


----------

